# New Demo



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Well my band just quickly recorded a new demo. We havn't posted it on myspace or anything yet cause we are still sitting on the song. So i thought id let you guys have a listen and tell me what you think. The song is called `Chorus for the Mute`. Comments welcome good and bad, thats why im posting it.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=883681

It is now on our myspace so you can hear it there the new name is "Annihilation Of Ambition" thanks for everyone who listened


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

*demo*

Nice job, I definitely hear some talent fer sure! 

:rockon2:

my critiques:

I'm not hearing any real hook and the chorus isn't quite defined enough - but I really like the prog stuff near the end of the song (Metallica influence?) - which fans of this genre will want more of. The chorus can be better outlined with some more production - maybe add some cutting guitar riffs in there somewhere...and where's the rippin solo! The bass is too loud from the onset as well which is easily corrected with some mixing.

The female vocalist is excellent.

Overall - great job! It's evident that you guys worked hard on it, with a little tweaking it'll rise up to another level. cheers!


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

ill see what i can come up with at band practice tonight. Now Influence wise id say more of August burns Red, The Chariot, Norma Jean, Protest the Hero. Our newest song that we just finished last week has 3 different breakdowns in it. Is alot Heavier then this song. Thanks for the input.

on a side note im listening to your bands myspace and im a huge fan sounds good. Also the songs on my bands myspace arnt the best so dont judge us on them hehehe :tongue:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I just listened to it. Its not my normal genre but you asked for comments so here goes. I much preferred the parts where the girl was singing, rather then the screamo parts. But then, I'm old, so that might be expected. mad: "You kids .. get off my lawn"). I think your female singer actually has a great voice. Some of the lyrics felt a bit awkward and didn't really fit in with the flow of the song. For instance, the part where she sings "We like to stay where we feel comfortable". I did like the chorus - the "Look Straight Ahead" part etc. Thats probably the strongest part.

Does anyone have any Perry Como stuff that I could review ? lofu


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well since you asked..

I like the track, love the female vocal and the production on the drums and bass. However, (I assume your the guitar player and you don't want to hear this) the guitar seemed like it didn't get the same production attention as the rest of the track. I like the playing but I'm not in love with the tone -those guitar parts need sound huge!

I found the guitars a little fizzy and overdistorted, even though they had alot of distortion they didn't sound full (if that makes any sense). What were you using for an amp? Doubling up guitar parts with a little less distortion can fatten up a track.

Thanks for posting the track, critisism can be tough to take esp from fellow guitar players :food-smiley-004:. Maybe I'll get the guts to put up a song for review on here :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

mcgriff420 said:


> Well since you asked..
> 
> I like the track, love the female vocal and the production on the drums and bass. However, (I assume your the guitar player and you don't want to hear this) the guitar seemed like it didn't get the same production attention as the rest of the track. I like the playing but I'm not in love with the tone -those guitar parts need sound huge!
> 
> ...


i agree with you 100% this is actually a demo and they recorded this while i was in niagara for the weekend  but we will be redoing the amp was a peavey Valve king 4x12 and a cheap yamaha guitar. I told them i thought the guitar needed to have alot more balls but nothing was done and i dont do the mixing, so i cant do anything about it, and im pretty sure the guitar tracks are already doubled up.


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

sounds awesome. good job :rockon2:


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

jfk911 said:


> i agree with you 100% this is actually a demo and they recorded this while i was in niagara for the weekend  but we will be redoing the amp was a peavey Valve king 4x12 and a cheap yamaha guitar. I told them i thought the guitar needed to have alot more balls but nothing was done and i dont do the mixing, so i cant do anything about it, and im pretty sure the guitar tracks are already doubled up.


I liked this alot, great riffs, and I love the female vocal. 

The instruments need to be tighter and mixed to be more balanced. 

Are you guys based out of Niagara?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not my kind of stuff (being an old fart and all) but I must say I didn't mind it except for the thrash vocals. The girl has a GREAT voice. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> I liked this alot, great riffs, and I love the female vocal.
> 
> The instruments need to be tighter and mixed to be more balanced.
> 
> Are you guys based out of Niagara?


Im From Niagara but i moved to Ottawa about a year and a half ago. I go to Niagara about once a month.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

well my band temporally posted 3 new songs on our myspace that were recently recorded. they would be the first 3 Annihilation of Ambition, Burlesque isnt your Color and Stay Awhile. there will still be slight changes made to the songs in the mixing process and some vocal changes as parts are either flat or sharp. Bu.t id like to hear what people have to say


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Not a metal guy, but I can appreciate it for sure. You guys are probably a blast live!


----------

